# When is the trolling bite picking up?



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Wanted to ask the experienced folks when the troll bite turns back on and how far from Destin. I know it's probably always on somewhere, butI'm hoping to stay within 40 miles. I caught Wahoo lastFall but was deployed during the spring so I don't know when it turned on. Additionally, I've been trolling rigged ballyhoo naked and behind a blue and white islander and various color cedar plugs. Am I in the ballpark on lures? I'm getting anxious....Any info appreciated.:usaflag

_"Life is tough, but it's tougher when you're stupid."_

_-John Wayne_


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Probaly by late may it should be a sure bet to go trolling and be able to catch some pelagics but if you are really wanting to get out its been my experience that the wahoo start showing up around 72-74 degrees around the edge and just north of the nipple, it is hit or miss butyou can have a decent catch around mid april. I will give a repot next trip out cause im going to start exploring for the stripped speedster real soon just need that weather break.

TIM


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'm planning on going this friday the 3rd. Probably a little early but, I can't sit here like I did this weekend and not fish.:banghead The water was 69 degrees two weeks ago about 30 miles out. Hopefully it's warming a little.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It can't get here soon enough. But, like Gene stated, mid to late May that close in. I know we have boated a blue as early as May 4th.....


----------



## SUNDOWNER (Apr 8, 2008)

"Chomping at the Bit" would be an understatement:banghead


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

No kidding....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The weatheris defintly giving us time to sharpen the hooks and fine tune everything, just got some electric downriggers put on ,can't wait to see how they do. Got all fresh line on all the reels , oiled all the rollers , and polished all the reels. I'm going nuts watching all this wind, April 1 opens gag season back up time to go pull on something.


----------

